# Rear sunshade retrofit... or how I spent my Sat



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

So I spent the better part of Sat retrofitting the rear sunshade in my 330i ZHP. It looks great, but most of the back upholstery has to be removed to do this. Not hard, just lots of fiddling.

Will post a full DIY with photos soon, but here's the photo of whats involved. Cost is $90 for the manual shade from Pacific BMW.

More shortly, am travelling, posting big photos from the hotel is no fun.

(Bluer1 - I'm headed to a London dealer's service tomorrow for info on you rear fog question.)

--Scott

Updated, added a photo of the stripped interior...

Updated, added photos of installed shade...


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Scott ZHP said:


> So I spent the better part of Sat retrofitting the rear sunshade in my 330i ZHP. It looks great, but most of the back upholstery has to be removed to do this. Not hard, just lots of fiddling.
> 
> Will post a full DIY with photos soon, but here's the photo of whats involved. Cost is $90 for the manual shade from Pacific BMW.
> 
> ...


Why not the electric shade? since you were pulling all that stuff out anyway? :dunno:


----------



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

The retrofit electric shade is not the same as the factory option code 415. It's about $300 and includes a wireless keyfob instead of the console switch. Sort of a hack IMO. 

--Scott


----------



## JoeCinVa (Apr 26, 2002)

Scott ZHP said:


> The retrofit electric shade is not the same as the factory option code 415. It's about $300 and includes a wireless keyfob instead of the console switch. Sort of a hack IMO.
> 
> --Scott


Actually, you can sort of semi retrofit the factory option code 415, electric sun shade in 2000 to current E46. If you have a 99 E46, you can totally retrofit the electric sunshade. You can buy all the parts individually with the only problem being the switch itself. As for the switch:

The 99 E46 does not have the integrated switch center console, and therefore the switches are individual and you can get the rear sunshade switch and just pop it in.

The 2000 and later E46 has the integrated switch center console wherein all the switches are in one "integrated" piece. The problem with getting the sunshade switch is that you need to get the whole console with the correct combination of switches for your car. Adding to the problem is that no one has been able to find the p/n in the ETK for this.

So... 99 E46's can do this mod without a problem. 2000 and up E46 can also do this by using the separate sunshade switch from the 99 model but must find a place to put the switch. I've got the 99 switch and am just trying to figure out a place to put it before I go buy the rest of the parts.

Hope this helps.


----------



## exBMWannabe (Dec 31, 2001)

Sounds like fun. Can't wait until your DIY.


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

I put the electric shade into Vicky's 00 coupe.

It was a lot of work. That kit came with a console switch, but I know they made a few changes to the switch layout on older cars.


----------



## JoeCinVa (Apr 26, 2002)

JonM said:


> I put the electric shade into Vicky's 00 coupe.
> 
> It was a lot of work. That kit came with a console switch, but I know they made a few changes to the switch layout on older cars.


Where did the switch go? I thought all 2000 (from 9/99) and later E46s had an integrated center console switch unit. If this is the case, then where did you install the switch?
Thanks,


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

JoeCinVa said:


> Where did the switch go? I thought all 2000 (from 9/99) and later E46s had an integrated center console switch unit. If this is the case, then where did you install the switch?
> Thanks,


Only cars with optional extras had the integrated switching console. A car without heated seats, HK, TPC etc will just have the old-style DSC switch, and blanks for the "stock" bilnd switch.

For cars with the integrated switching console, you could see if the old-style switch will fit where the interior trunk release button would go (if you don't have one).


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

andy_thomas said:


> Only cars with optional extras had the integrated switching console. A car without heated seats, HK, TPC etc will just have the old-style DSC switch, and blanks for the "stock" bilnd switch.
> 
> For cars with the integrated switching console, you could see if the old-style switch will fit where the interior trunk release button would go (if you don't have one).


What Andy said. Her car had a DSC button, but that's it. The sunshade button went in right next to it.

You can see pic here

and here


----------



## ahekd (Feb 16, 2002)

OT, but I never knew BMW stamped that huge roundel onto the sheetmetal for the rear seats...any other manufacturers do that? MB?



Scott ZHP said:


> Updated, added a photo of the stripped interior...


----------



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

The seat backing is some sort of heavy rubber sound damping material (ala Dynamat, but thicker). I don't have a skibag, but plan to add one, so I cut through the passthru in advance of the install. It's very dense and has a padded backing behind it. 

But the embossing does look cool :thumbup: 

I have a PDF of the sunshade install (retrofit manual and retrofit electric) from the TIS; PM/email me if you'd like a copy. If you plan to fit the factory option 415 shade, it will tell you what to remove/install, but wont help with the wiring/switch.

--Scott


----------



## 3C (Apr 6, 2002)

Scott ZHP said:


> Will post a full DIY with photos soon.......


That will be great, please keep us posted :thumbup:

btw is there template to drill holes on the rear shelf for the shade also ...... well I have so many Q. but will wait for the DIY ...... 

PS: Have not install my manuall even bought it more than year ago 

THX in adv.


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

Thanks, Scott!
:thumbup:


----------



## Toast (Jan 9, 2002)

Hi Scott ZHP,

I'll be interested in the writeup also, since I just did the install of the manual sunshade last year, and couldn't figure out how to properly fit the "hangers" for the metal rod that runs across the top of the shade that supposingly holds it in place. I've got it working, but I'm having a feeling that it should have a better fit. Please keep us posted, thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

Yes, there is a template of sorts (a detailed drawing with drill hole measurements). Look at the 3rd photo for details. 

The plastic clips are a right [email protected] to install. They fit behind the C-pillar and under the headliner. I spent the better part of an hour fiddling with them, but finally got them installed. I used a putty knife to gently pry the headliner down. 

Bluer1 - No luck on the fog mystery, the service tech didn't want to talk details unless it was a UK spec car. Sorry, I tried...

--Scott


----------



## Chemical7 (Aug 3, 2003)

Or, you can just order it from the factory


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

Scott ZHP said:


> Yes, there is a template of sorts (a detailed drawing with drill hole measurements). Look at the 3rd photo for details.
> 
> The plastic clips are a right [email protected] to install. They fit behind the C-pillar and under the headliner. I spent the better part of an hour fiddling with them, but finally got them installed. I used a putty knife to gently pry the headliner down.
> 
> ...


  
Either way, thanks for trying!
:thumbup:


----------



## mikemartin9 (Feb 22, 2003)

*Rear Power Sunshade*



bluer1 said:


> Either way, thanks for trying!
> :thumbup:


 does any one know where I can get the sunshade for a 7/99 production 2000 328i

Mike


----------



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

Chemical7 said:


> Or, you can just order it from the factory


Very true, but what about those of us who buy used/CPO/off the lot?

Consider this a contribution to those folks who want it, but were not able to order it.


----------



## Toast (Jan 9, 2002)

mikemartin9 said:


> does any one know where I can get the sunshade for a 7/99 production 2000 328i
> 
> Mike


If you're looking for the manual version me and Scott ZHP has, just go ahead and order it from your BMW parts department. The part number is 51-46-9-415-462. The price is roughly $130US. I got mine for $190CAD. Hope the information helps.


----------

